# Jacobsen Sno-jet



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

I just brought it home. It is still on my truck. It is a Jacobsen Imperial Sno-Jet 26. It is a model 52600, serial number 73579.

I would like to know what years the Sno-jet model was produced. Based on the Tecumseh H-60 engine serial number (751063), I would say it was made in 1967. It does not have the full shield guard for the auger. The front half of the auger sticks out beyond the guard. This machine is all orange in color.

I have a 1967 Jacobsen Imperial 26 with the same style guard for the auger. It is all white, with the exception of the auger and the shoot, which are orange. It is in the process of being restored.

I also have a 1978 Jacobsen Imperial 626 that I currently use. 

At one time, I had found a web site that had a list on Jacobsen snow blower build dates, but I can`t find it now.

John


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> Based on the Tecumseh H-60 engine serial number (751063), I would say it was made in 1967.
> 
> John


Thats probably not the correct part of the serial number to use as the date code..is there also a 4-digit number? 
that should be the date code.
or is the code you posted perhaps "separated"? like maybe:
7510 63
or
75 1063
something like that?

Scot


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know if this is the site you were talking about that you can use to determine the year of manufacture or not.

Hit & Miss Model's Jacobsen serial number lookup for products made before 1975

It shows a Snowjet, but only a 20" model. There is a contact email address, so maybe they could help you out.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Thats probably not the correct part of the serial number to use as the date code..is there also a 4-digit number?
> that should be the date code.
> or is the code you posted perhaps "separated"? like maybe:
> 7510 63
> ...


I did indeed copy the wrong number from the engine. I was trying to read the numbers in the pouring rain in very poor light in the late afternoon. The Tech serial number is 5180 - 05103. That makes it 1965.

I somehow added an extra digit to the serial number on the blower also. The Jacobsen web page that another poster supplied, conferms that my Sno-Jet 26 was made in 1965.

John


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I don't know if this is the site you were talking about that you can use to determine the year of manufacture or not.
> 
> Hit & Miss Model's Jacobsen serial number lookup for products made before 1975
> 
> It shows a Snowjet, but only a 20" model. There is a contact email address, so maybe they could help you out.


 
Thanks for the web site. It is the one that I had lost. The site does show the Sno-Jet 26 and the 30. They are under "imperial". I confermed the year of my blower to be 1965. Also, the blower serial number should have been 7359. Alls well that ends well. I don`t know why I needed a 3ed snow blower. I don`t collect them. Craigs List is poison at times.

I had coppied the wrong number off the engine, when trying to date it that way. The Tech engine serial number (5180 - 05103) also dates the engine to 1965.

John


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad that helped.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> Thanks for the web site. It is the one that I had lost. The site does show the Sno-Jet 26 and the 30. They are under "imperial". I confirmed the year of my blower to be 1965. Also, the blower serial number should have been 7359. Alls well that ends well. I don`t know why I needed a 3ed snow blower. I don`t collect them. Craigs List is poison at times.
> 
> I had coppied the wrong number off the engine, when trying to date it that way. The Tech engine serial number (5180 - 05103) also dates the engine to 1965.
> 
> John


=====================================================

Here are some pics of the Jacobsen Imperial Sno-Jet 26. It is not cleaned up yet and still looks pretty good for a 47 year old blower. 

I knew the auger shaft was broken, but that is an easy thing to make and replace. The only missing part is the 110V evectric starter. The paint is all original, except for where someone painted over the white on the inside of the shoot and the inside of the auger housing. All the decals are in great shape also. Even the tires do not show any dry rot.

I don`t know if the Imperial Sno-Jet model was the fore-runner of the Imperial 26, which became the Imperial 626, or it it was a model that was sold atthye same time as the Imperial 26. Most of the parts are tha same on all 3.

I have the auger assembly and gearbox out and on the work bench. 
All in all, not bad for $40.00 on Craigs list.

John


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Jacobson Blower*

Welcome to the forum, always good to have another face.

Nice looking machine and in good shape for the age. Congrats on a good deal and bringing it back. That's an interesting engine hood there, should hopefully keep blown snow off the top of the engine.

With a name like Waterlooboy, I assume you're either from Iowa or into John Deere's. I grew up not too far from the John Deere tractorworks in Waterloo so I hope you had a chance to see the old factory before they moved if you're in that area.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Super looking Jake you got yourself there. I don't see anything poison in that CL find at all. Always good to see the old stuff kept up.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Welcome to the forum, always good to have another face.
> 
> Nice looking machine and in good shape for the age. Congrats on a good deal and bringing it back. That's an interesting engine hood there, should hopefully keep blown snow off the top of the engine.
> 
> With a name like Waterlooboy, I assume you're either from Iowa or into John Deere's. I grew up not too far from the John Deere tractorworks in Waterloo so I hope you had a chance to see the old factory before they moved if you're in that area.


===============================================

I did not notice that my location was not showing up. As you can now see, I am in York Pa. 

I have a 1916, 2 horse power Waterlooboy Hit & Miss engine. That is where my user name comes from. I also have 9 farm tractors, 3 of which are John Deeres.

The hood is kind of neat, although it makes quick access to the engine for adjustments, or observation, a bit of a chore. I love the half open auger design that they used. Then OSHA got into the picture. The blower for the old walk behind Gravely tractors had no side shields at all. They were called Dog Eaters. Maybe my Jake is more like a Puppy Snacker. You can imagine Fido getting curious about that spinning auger.

John


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Super looking Jake you got yourself there. I don't see anything poison in that CL find at all. Always good to see the old stuff kept up.


=====================================================

By poison, I only meant that Craigs List is just one more temptation to drag something home, even if you don`t need it. I have 3 vintage snow blowers now, and I don`t even collect them.

John


----------



## Mikeylikesit (Oct 9, 2019)

That is the exact model that I have and that I'm currently restoring. I could desperately use the manual. 1965 Jacobsen Imperial Snow Jet 26". If anyone can help me out, please let me know.


----------

